# Does anyone know the name of this clamp?



## Patsy Harman (May 15, 2010)

This is an old, heavy metal clamp used to glue boards. I want to sell it, but I don't know the name of it. The long medal part is shaped like an I- beam 
Your help would be appreciated.
The picture isn't showing up.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

How to post photos.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Like this?*

*ADJUSTABLE CLAMP COMPANY*​ *JORGENSEN Steel Bar Clamps*
*Medium-Duty*






These "original" clamps are simple to operate and are notched at 1" increments to allow easy pre-positioning of the tail stops. Used in commercial metal-working, heavy fabricating and professional woodworking applications.​ *Features:*


1-3/4" x 1-1/2" clamping faces
1-3/8" x 5/16" round-edge, high-carbon steel *bar*
5/8" cold-drawn steel *screws* with smoothly cut Acme threadsand hardened steel thrust bearings
 malleable and/or ductile iron; black baked enamel finish *castings *
crank-type *handle*


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Does anyone know the name of this clamp?* 

Jed? :laughing:


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

*Patsy*

Woodnthings has it nailed for the medium duty clamp. but it sounds like you have the heavy duty I beam type. I would call them:

*H.D. JORGENSEN Steel I Beam Bar Clamps*

BTW, why don't you put in your location? A member here may be interested, they are really great clamps. Give us some more details, as in how many, and their lengths. If your close, I may very well be interested.


----------



## Patsy Harman (May 15, 2010)

If you're in California, you aren't close. I'm in WV. I only have one.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I am in WV. I like clamps.


----------

